# Akainu vs the straw hats plus Law and Ace



## Gutsiani99 (Feb 2, 2014)

All the straw hats are at their strongest right now, same with Law and Ace.

Location: Marineford


----------



## tanman (Feb 2, 2014)

If this were Aokiji, I would call it high difficulty.
But with Akainu's elemental advantage, it's probably only mid difficulty (high end though).


----------



## rext1 (Feb 2, 2014)

This will simply end up being a game of tag-with-the-possibility-of-dying for SH + company.

Akainu demonstrated during MF that even the high-level of Haki that experienced WB commanders like Vista + Marco(who btw are still > Law, Luffy + Zoro) have - is not even a surefire way to hurt the guy.

 Marry that up with insane durability + haxx destructive capability and its magma-fists for everyone!!


----------



## 108CaliberPhoenix (Feb 2, 2014)

it takes akainu some time to take all of them out out by they have 
no chance of harming him


----------



## Slenderman (Feb 2, 2014)

Only 5 of the 11 have haki and none of them are on par with Marco and VIsta's as we saw Luffy failed with blocking Hody Jones' teeth with his haki. Plus none of them can equal 2 quakes. Sakazuki wins mid diff only because there are many of them.


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 2, 2014)

Gutsiani99 said:


> I have a hard time seeing Akainu stomp Zoro+Luffy+Robin+Nami+Usopp+Chopper+Brook+Franky+Sanji+Ace+Law.



Only 5 out of that eleven can even touch him in the first place and even fewer has the quality of haki to even hurt him with a clean blow and only 2 can even catch him to give him a hit that won't do shit.


So yeah Akainu wins.

Edit:  Slenderman people might think we are dupes ya know


----------



## Dellinger (Feb 2, 2014)

6 of them commit suicide.


----------



## Slenderman (Feb 2, 2014)

There's no need for us to hide the secret anymore.


----------



## tanman (Feb 2, 2014)

Recall that those six people are still very useful here and add a good notch to the difficulty.


----------



## Dellinger (Feb 2, 2014)

How are they useful?

They can't do shit.

4 of them rely on physical combat and trying to physically attack Akainu without Haki will be a bad idea.


----------



## tanman (Feb 2, 2014)

White Hawk said:


> How are they useful?
> 
> They can't do shit.
> 
> 4 of them rely on physical combat and trying to physically attack Akainu without Haki will be a bad idea.




They can:
1. Disperse his body.
2. Distract him.
3. Attack his senses.
4. Interfere with his attacks.
5. Trap him (temporarily).
6. Heal and protect their teammates.
7. Create environmental conditions less favorable to him.
8. Develop the team's plan of action.
9. Use seastone cuffs.
10. Use water.

None of which qualify as not being able to "do shit."


----------



## marco55656 (Feb 2, 2014)

Replace law or ace with smoker and they can win, seastone is almost a must when haki proficiancy is this far apart. The strawhats will probly be able to tag him a few times, but they won't be able to put him down. With smoker, if he gets his jutte on akainu, it's game over.


----------



## Rob (Feb 2, 2014)

11 people get magma-fisted.


----------



## Shanks (Feb 2, 2014)

Marco + Vista would beat Akainu, people.

In this scenario, Akainu gets defeated worst of. People should know that the M5 in this scenario is far superior to standard VA level.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Feb 2, 2014)

Akainu godstomps. Badly.
Oh, and uh OP...


----------



## trance (Feb 2, 2014)

Red Dog with mid difficulty at the very worst. He's still vastly superior to any of them and numbers won't help.


----------



## November (Feb 3, 2014)

Magma fist for everyone


----------



## Sentomaru (Feb 3, 2014)

So basically Luffy, Zoro, Sanji, Law, Ace, and _maybe_ General Franky vs. Akainu? They get magma-fisted.

5? upper high-tiers aren't enough to beat the strongest Admiral. It's not even clear if they can break through his logia defence all the times and connect with his real body. Let's say every third attack or so hits, against a dead serious guy who tanked island splitting force. Yeah... no. Ace got demolished in like what? 30 seconds? And Law got low-diffed by Doflamingo. They're definitely not beating the hellhound at this point in the story.


----------



## RF (Feb 3, 2014)

Akainu wins with some difficulty.

The people that seriously think he'd roll over the team with ease are delusional.


----------



## Dellinger (Feb 3, 2014)

tanman said:


> They can:
> 1. Disperse his body.
> 2. Distract him.
> 3. Attack his senses.
> ...



People like Robin and Brook will get burn from the get go.

They're like pests to him.

You think they can stop a dai funka?Lol

No chance in hell.We're talking about a fighter with over 30 years of fighting experience.

You mean sacrifice themselves because they're not useful at all.

And we don't know if Usopp carries sea stones with him all the time.He probably doesn't.

Lets be honest here,if Sakazuki treats people like Ivankov and Jinbe like fodders those 6 guys would get treated like complete trash.

It all comes down to M3,Law and Ace.


----------



## thetitansage (Feb 3, 2014)

law would be the key in this whole fight because he could use his fruit to mess with akainu and shift m3,ace around akainu making sure that he could never lay a hit on those 4


----------



## jNdee~ (Feb 3, 2014)

Akainu's Haki would just neutralize Law's fruit.


----------



## Dellinger (Feb 3, 2014)

thetitansage said:


> law would be the key in this whole fight because he could use his fruit to mess with akainu and shift m3,ace around akainu making sure that he could never lay a hit on those 4



Law would get tired though.

And Akainu would...Well he was fighting for 10 days.


----------



## thetitansage (Feb 3, 2014)

Battousai said:


> Akainu's Haki would just neutralize Law's fruit.



When has it once been shown that someones haki would make it unable for law to switch other people around that aren't akainu?

and yeah law would defiantly get tired first I'm not saying they would beat akainu but it would make it at least have some difficult not this low diff garbage people have been saying


----------



## Extravlad (Feb 3, 2014)

Ace is useless here, he would get oneshot his power is too weak to deal with the magu magu.
Law is useless too, he can't cut and can't use any move on Akainu since his haki is too weak to do shit against a toptier.

So basically M3 vs Akainu, Akainu is taking them down mid difficulty.


----------



## TheWiggian (Feb 3, 2014)

Akainu mid diff


----------



## Lmao (Feb 3, 2014)

Doflamingo alone would push any Admiral to mid difficulty but he'd get horribly raped against SHs Crew + Law & Ace yet Akainu wins against the entire team at once with 'some difficulty/mid-diff'? The extent the top Supernova are underestimated is ridiculous.


----------



## MrWano (Feb 3, 2014)

Not sure anyone here even has good enough haki to harm the guy, or at least do damage worth mentioning.


----------



## Sentomaru (Feb 3, 2014)

Lmao said:


> *Doflamingo alone would push any Admiral to mid difficulty but he'd get horribly raped against SHs Crew + Law & Ace yet Akainu wins against the entire team at once with 'some difficulty/mid-diff'?* The extent the top Supernova are underestimated is ridiculous.


What does this have to do with anything? Doflamingo is not a top-tier logia. And Akainu isn't just "any Admiral", he's the Fleet Admiral for fuck's sake, the strongest one. I seriously doubt he'd have any more trouble with Doflamingo than any of the Yonko. Also, quality > quantity. 2/3 of the Straw Hats are fodder that will die from the side effects of Akainu wreaking havoc.

Mid difficulty sounds perfectly reasonable.


----------



## Lmao (Feb 3, 2014)

Sentōmaru said:


> 2/3 of the Straw Hats are fodder that will die from the side effects of Akainu wreaking havoc.


Law has the perfect tools to divert attacks much stronger relative to his level as well as defend the weaker combatants. Mid difficulty is not reasonable at all.


----------



## trance (Feb 3, 2014)

Lmao said:


> *Law has the perfect tools to divert attacks much stronger relative to his level* as well as defend the weaker combatants. Mid difficulty is not reasonable at all.



Please elaborate. How does Law divert _Ryūsei Kazan_?


----------



## Extravlad (Feb 3, 2014)

Akainu can low diff DD.
DD is overrated, he is on Luffy lvl, and Luffy will beat him soon;


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Feb 3, 2014)

Lmao said:


> *Law has the perfect tools to divert attacks* much stronger relative to his level as well as defend the weaker combatants. Mid difficulty is not reasonable at all.





Stαrkiller said:


> Please elaborate. How does Law divert _Ryūsei Kazan_?


Especially when Law's DF has been specifically noted to drain his stamina.


Extravlad said:


> Akainu can low diff DD.
> *DD is overrated*, he is on Luffy lvl, and Luffy will beat him soon;


Why do people think  Doflamingo can give an Admiral a hard time? Aokiji had him by the balls with his hands in his pockets, and if he had really wanted to, he could have shattered the Flamingo right there.


----------



## Shinthia (Feb 3, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> Please elaborate. How does Law divert _Ryūsei Kazan_?



Akainu's  and Fuji's  is more or less same kind of attack and Law can divert it quite comfortably.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Feb 3, 2014)

Lionel Messi said:


> Akainu's  and Fuji's  is more or less same kind of attack and Law can divert it quite comfortably.



Meteor Volcano is on a whole other level. Law would have to help protect his allies from multiple bombardments of magma, and considering that his DF drains his stamina faster than normal, Meteor Volcano will wear Law down fast.


----------



## Shinthia (Feb 3, 2014)

TheTeaIsGood2 said:


> Meteor Volcano is on a whole other level.



only difference i can see between Akainu's attack and Fuji's attack is number. While Fuji summoned 3-5  and Akainu summoned more than that.



> Law would have to help protect his allies from multiple bombardments of magma, and considering that his DF drains his stamina faster than normal, Meteor Volcano will wear Law down fast.


Number does not matter that much when all u need is to move just one finger and as for stamina draining , tact does not seem like take much (assuming based on what we saw so far). Although, i do agree Akainu can easily out last Law in stamina but one  Ryūsei Kazan attack in no way enough to drain all of Law's stamina.


----------



## Etherborn (Feb 4, 2014)

I don't think Law can deflect volcanic eruptions at point blank range.


----------



## Mihawk (Feb 4, 2014)

Fujitora was taking it really easy on Law though
He was eating Ramen lol

I think it will be tremendously difficult for Law to try to divert a constant barrage of numerous meteors from Akainu, considering the latter's AoE with Meteor Shower is immense, and the lava covering those meteors can also make things messy. All in all, it's a different ball game compared to Fujitora's individual meteor drops. 

Law might end up killing one of the SHs like Chopper or Usopp by diverting them haha


----------



## trance (Feb 4, 2014)

Lionel Messi said:


> Akainu's  and Fuji's  is more or less same kind of attack and Law can divert it quite comfortably.



Law redirected *one* meteor. _Ryūsei Kazan_ consists of dozens, maybe even hundreds of flaming magma fists each the size of a bus. That would definitely require Law's full attention and it still be no guarantee he could successfully divert them all away. Plus, even if he can, he would tire much, much faster than Sakazuki would.


----------



## Shinthia (Feb 4, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> Law redirected *one* meteor.



not one , at least 3 (but only one on panel and rest of them off panel). Plz re-watch the panel that i provided.




> _Ryūsei Kazan_ consists of dozens, maybe even hundreds of flaming magma fists each the size of a bus. That would definitely require Law's full attention and it still be no guarantee he could successfully divert them all away. Plus, even if he can, he would tire much, much faster than Sakazuki would.



Like i said Law only needs to move his finger so number should not be as troublesome as it sounds (it will obviously not be as comfortable as Fuji scan tho) and besides Law is not the only opponent of Akainu. M3,Ace and others r there too and if Akainu stick to this attack it may prove a bit stupid cause while Law is consistently TACT the magma shower which btw makes Akainu concentrate on that single attack, others r advancing/trying to attack Akainu. So, i dont think Akainu will/can use this attack for very long time.




Doflαmingo said:


> Fujitora was taking it really easy on Law though
> He was eating Ramen lol
> I think it will be tremendously difficult for Law to try to divert a constant barrage of numerous meteors from Akainu, considering the latter's AoE with Meteor Shower is immense, and the lava covering those meteors can also make things messy. All in all, it's a different ball game compared to Fujitora's individual meteor drops.
> Law might end up killing one of the SHs like Chopper or Usopp by diverting them haha



Off course it wount be as comfortable as that particular panel. Fuji was casual and thats why it was only 3 (or more) and to be fair, Law TACT those 3 meteor quite comfortably too.


----------



## trance (Feb 4, 2014)

Lionel Messi said:


> not one , at least 3 (but only one on panel and rest of them off panel). Plz re-watch the panel that i provided.



Dozens/Hundreds >>>>>>> 3. 



> and besides Law is not the only opponent of Akainu. M3,Ace and others r there too and if Akainu stick to this attack it may prove a bit stupid cause while Law is consistently TACT the magma shower which btw makes Akainu concentrate on that single attack, others r advancing/trying to attack Akainu. So, i dont think Akainu will/can use this attack for very long time.



If he spams it right in front of him, they have to deal with a continuous barrage. 

Also, he can utterly maul them in CQC.


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Feb 4, 2014)

People who think "Akainu stomps" are deluded.

The M3 are pushing Sakazuki to moderate difficulty - on their own - and Law's ability can be pretty annoying. 
Adding Ace and everyone else will push the victory to high difficulty (on the lower end)...


----------



## rext1 (Feb 4, 2014)

The utility of Laws DF is being vastly overrated here.  It couldnt even help him survive DD(someone who Akainu would likely wipe the floor with) in a 1vs1 match up.

In this scenario Law wont have the luxury of concerning himself with his nakama - he'll exhaust  himself just keeping himself alive.  Im not convinced that the M3's haki proficiency is at the necessary level to be able to even dent  Sakazuki's defence.

They could probably all simultaneously whale on the admiral in some wild melee and not achieve much if anything. Oda deliberately inserted that Marco + Vista scene to show Akainu's incredible defence even against haki masters. Sanji's master who none of the M3 may have even surpassed was tossed aside like a chump at MF by Akainu.

All indications are that Akainu still literally steamrolls.


----------



## Lmao (Feb 4, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> Please elaborate. How does Law divert _Ryūsei Kazan_?


How _doesn_'t he divert it? With Room activated, Law is still in full control of every object in vicinity and it's not like the rest of the team will just sit and spectate, Zoro/Ace/Franky/Usopp can use ranged attacks to interrupt the attack.

The Admiral still wins but mid-difficulty is absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## Slenderman (Feb 4, 2014)

Sabo said:


> Marco + Vista would beat Akainu, people.
> 
> In this scenario, Akainu gets defeated worst of. People should know that the M5 in this scenario is far superior to standard VA level.



Ace got raped by Akainu. Also stop using Va lvl as a gauge when we haven't' even seen the best yet. Luffy's BH couldn't stop a attack from Hody while Sakazuki blocked an attack from Marco and Vista whom failed horribly to hurt him. The M3 can't beat Marco. None of them can beat his regen and his kicks will wreck them. Vista makes it go quicker.


----------



## Slenderman (Feb 4, 2014)

I don't see how adding Ace makes it high diff. Sakazuki curbstomped him easily. What some supporters like to forget is that their haki is nothing to admirals. Luffy couldn't even block Hody Jones.


----------



## November (Feb 4, 2014)

King Itachi said:


> People who think "Akainu stomps" are deluded.
> 
> The M3 are pushing Sakazuki to moderate difficulty - on their own - and Law's ability can be pretty annoying.
> Adding Ace and everyone else will push the victory to high difficulty (on the lower end)...



Yes you are right.
Akainu doesn?t stomp
He murderstomp


----------



## Slenderman (Feb 4, 2014)

The only person that might hurt Akainu is Law with mes but his chances of landing it is minimal. He'd get his hand burnt off.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Feb 4, 2014)

Slenderman said:


> The only person that might hurt Akainu is Law with mes but his chances of landing it is minimal. He'd get his hand burnt off.



I doubt any of the fighters here have the level of Haki needed to bypass Akainu's defense. Marco (who made every other Admiral tangible) and Vista (who stalemated Mihawk) together couldn't make Akainu tangible.


----------



## RF (Feb 4, 2014)

They couldn't make him tangible only once though.....not to mention he felt the pain from their blows regardless....


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Feb 4, 2014)

Sakazuki said:


> They couldn't make him tangible only once though.....not to mention he felt the pain from their blows regardless....


Trying to bring up the 2 Commanders vs an Admiral debate?  That's a topic for another day, but if Marco and Vista couldn't make Akainu tangible in an ambush, then I doubt the opponents here can do any better.


----------



## RF (Feb 4, 2014)

Marco and Vista > Akainu.


----------



## Orca (Feb 4, 2014)

I don't remember akainu feeling pain from Marco and vista's cuts. They couldn't touch him in that instance.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Feb 4, 2014)

Luffee said:


> I don't remember akainu feeling pain from Marco and vista's cuts. They couldn't touch him in that instance.


Akainu did groan a bit and noted that Haki users like Marco and Vista were a handful. It's unclear as to what Marco and Vista's attacks could do to him and I think we should wait on that until Oda shows us more.


Sakazuki said:


> Marco and Vista > Akainu.


Oh just wait until AK sees this. 
As for the matchup, where do you think the M3 and Law stand in terms of Haki in your honest opinion? Luffy's BH wasn't good enough to stop Hody's bite, but that was almost two arcs ago, and as we all know, a lot can change in a few arcs. While DD beat Law, Law was still exhausted and injured, and it took some time for DD to win. Plus, Law could still score a minor cut on him.


----------



## Kaiser (Feb 4, 2014)

Luffee said:


> I don't remember akainu feeling pain from Marco and vista's cuts. They couldn't touch him in that instance.


"Ngh..!! Ahhhh!!" seems like someone in pain to me. He even mention his irritation by the fact


----------



## RF (Feb 4, 2014)

I guess the M3 could hit him every now and then but more often that not Akainu could nullify their blows.


----------



## Slenderman (Feb 4, 2014)

TheTeaIsGood2 said:


> I doubt any of the fighters here have the level of Haki needed to bypass Akainu's defense. Marco (who made every other Admiral tangible) and Vista (who stalemated Mihawk) together couldn't make Akainu tangible.



Sorry I thought for a second that mes doesn't need to have haki better than the other person. Yeah mes would be bad for Law.


----------



## Slenderman (Feb 4, 2014)

It's really how one takes it but I thought Akainu was irritated to have to face them. Pwning noobs isn't an easy job. Especially after fighting the leader of the noobs who is the WSM.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Feb 4, 2014)

You're irritating me because you're in front of me making it impossible to go through . You're not making me feel any pain .


----------



## Beast (Feb 4, 2014)

Could go either way truthfully. 

Akainu is levels above them but this team isn't a bunch of fools, specially the SH's who know how to cooperate in a team effectively. Add to that Law, who is quite troublesome for anyone with his fruit, and Ace who... can somewhat deal with large AoE attacks with his own.

I would say either high diff. Akainy could very well just take a hit and take them down one by one... but that's no fun.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Feb 4, 2014)

Magma fist, and another magma fist.


----------



## Kingprice2423MF (Feb 5, 2014)

Why is this a discussion...if we're talking eos then SH maybe but for all intensive purposes I Akainu hands down


----------



## RF (Feb 5, 2014)

The entire endgame Strawhat crew would outright fodderize Akainu.

Hell, Luffy or Zoro alone would beat him.


----------

